# Looking for voice acting jobs



## 20Daniel (Apr 23, 2020)

Hello! i am trying to find some voice acting jobs or to do voice overs, something simple not too hard.
Im 17 if that information is needed, and my discord is 20Daniel#6662 so u can contact me there for more questions / awancers, since im new to this site.


----------

